# Evenflo generations 65 vs graco nautilus?



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi there, I'm planning on getting my Ds1 one of these two seat for/around xmas. I've been kind of planning on the nautilus but recently saw the generations and am now considering it - mostly because of the knobs on the sides to tighten it (much like the triumph I assume - which is what DS1 is in now and what DS2 will be inheriting when DS1 gets one of these two seats). I just absolutely *LOVE* the way DS1's triumph tightens down - I feel like I can get a good, tight fit every time without any issues. And DS2's seat (babytrend flex loc) has the traditional pull-to-tighten strap, and it is just SUCH a PITA... So... does anyone have a generations 65 seat? Can you compare it to the nautilus? Any thoughts on which one you'd get and why?? Oh, and how is the nautilus to tighten??


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The generations 65 will not last as long in a harness, and does not make a good booster, (the Nautilus will last a year or so longer in the harness and makes a nice booster).

However, given that your son is only 2.5, I would much rather see him in a rear facing convertible (unless he's over 40 pounds)


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The nautilus harness is on rollers and a total breeze to tighten and loosen. I wouldn't worry about that issue. It's the easiest harness to tighten I own.

But, I'm with Maedze, if he's under 40lbs I'd keep him rfing.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Hi there, I'm planning on getting my Ds1 one of these two seat for/around xmas. I've been kind of planning on the nautilus but recently saw the generations and am now considering it - mostly because of the knobs on the sides to tighten it (much like the triumph I assume - which is what DS1 is in now and what DS2 will be inheriting when DS1 gets one of these two seats). I just absolutely *LOVE* the way DS1's triumph tightens down - I feel like I can get a good, tight fit every time without any issues. And DS2's seat (babytrend flex loc) has the traditional pull-to-tighten strap, and it is just SUCH a PITA... So... does anyone have a generations 65 seat? Can you compare it to the nautilus? Any thoughts on which one you'd get and why?? Oh, and how is the nautilus to tighten??

Could the flex lock seat be threaded wrong or twisted underneath so it's hard to pull of babys clothes be in the way of the harnesses? It shouldnt be a pain to adjust. Could it be a recalled seat?

Also I would not put a young baby in a convertable seat like that so young, They have diffrent seat angles that could be harmfull for your baby. The seat may say 5-50 pounds on it but it would not be best acceptable practice to put a baby in the triumpth.

I also agree with the others to leave your ds rf as long as possable.

I belive the nauti box says on it from age 3 and up.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Evenflo Triumph Advance actually fits new babies very well







The seat can easily be angled to 45 degrees and the bottom most harness position is ideal for a newborn.

The Graco Nautilus is rated from 1 year and 20 pounds, but of course we would never recommend actually using it from that age range, as kids who still fit rear facing in convertibles are safest in them.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree, nothing wrong with a convertible for a newborn or young baby as long as the harness fits properly and you can install it at 45 degrees. Both my boys were in convertibles before 4 months due to them outgrowing the bucket by then and the convertibles fitting them at that point.


----------



## Ajbaby (May 4, 2007)

My son is in a nautilus and I love the seat. It is not hard to adjust at all, and we haven't had a problem with uneven straps. We are going to get another seat for my car (because dh can't seem to remember to take the seat out before he goes to work) and I was going to get the generations 65. Then I saw it in the store, and changed my mind. IMO it seems cheap and the harness slots are way too low. I don't see how any kid will make it to 65 lbs in it, my three y/o is only 31 lbs and would already be at the highest harness hight. He is in the second to lowest in the nautilus with plenty of room to grow.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, glad to hear the nautilus isn't a PITA to adjust. I've looked at the baby trend and it looks fine, and is easy peasy to adjust when he's NOT in it, but as soon as I put him in it, it just gets super hard to loosen or tighten.







And, no DS1 isn't about to be RF - we flipped him at 14+ months due to screaming 24/7 in the car. ERF is great in theory, and if DS2 stays as happily content RF he just might do it, but for DS1 it just ain't happening.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Most children go through screaming fits at that age. The important thing is to grit your teeth and get through it (mine all stopped between 20 and 22 months), because a 14 month old forward facing could be lethally dangerous.

Your baby WILL start crying around the first birthday. Almost all do it. That's not a sign that you need to flip them.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you're going to keep him ffing, I would most definitely get the nautilus over the generations.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

It wasn't "that age" - it was from the day we brought him home from the hospital. I'm not going to argue about this. I know it is safer to RF, but it is NOT an option - if you've never had a child who screamed 24/7 in the car untill they finally passed out from exhaustion, whether the trip was 5 minutes or 5 hours, whether you played music, or sang, or tried to play with them sitting beside them, all they did was SCREAM, you can *NOT* talk. My DS2 is a million times better in the car than DS1 ever was till we finally turned him around at 14+ months with the simple hope of him being better in the car. From the moment we turned him around he was WAY happier and no longer screams in the car. The difference is night and day. I "gritted my teeth" for 14 months. RF is *NOT* an option.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, I am familiar with that. I have three children and one has done it.

You are welcome to bluster, but your blustering and anger does not change the facts, which is that forward facing a 14 month old is a dangerous, possibly lethal thing to do, even in your situation.


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

her child is now 2.5 years old, not 14 months.
while erf is great, ff a 2.5 yr old is not quite so bad as a 14 month old


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

We love our Nautilus. It's really easy to adjust. My DD was abit older than 2.5 when we got ours. She's always been really tall for her age, 95 percentile, and her torso height is the longer length. She was wearing size 4 and 5 shirts and was still in size 3 pants at that age. We also like that the nautilus harnesses so high and the highback booster looks like something I can live with after she is too tall.


----------

